# How many people have you dated?



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

jkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Like a serious relationship? Just one and I'm engaged to him now.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

None.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zero :|


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Less than 9000


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Zero. 
Glad to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I would like to say two, but that was kindof a strange occurance with him & I was real immature about the whole thing, don't even think I felt bad in the slightest when we broke up. So nothing serious. 

I guess one serious relationship. Enough to make me never want to date again or turn any man onto me for the rest of my life.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Two.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just 1


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

zero, oh well


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

Depends if dating includes a single dates or if dating means having a long term BF/GF. Using the prior definition, perhaps 20 or so.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pffft. Really? :lol

(j/k John316C is cool, so don't get any SA spikes!)


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> None.


Same here.

Because I'm:

1. stupid

2. boring

3. ugly

girls don't like disgusting pieces of slime such as me


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

None


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

None!


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Some Russian Guy said:


> Same here.
> 
> Because I'm:
> 
> ...


Zero, and same reasons pretty much.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

(0,0)


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

4, ended up in relationships with 2 of em. Feel like i got some experience. Also, dont be so hard on your selves. As you can see you arent the only ones without experience. There is someone out there for everyone as long as you dont expect to marry a model scientist


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I can recall dating 5 people, none lasting longer than a month. People half my age are more experienced than I am.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Zero.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

One if you count online. Not experienced at all, because it's all online.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

3, but 2 of those relationships were pretty short.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Zero. And I'm slowly losing interest in dating.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

a **** load! seriously i lost count. too many.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Not very many. 

I dated a guy briefly in high school. Had a few brief flings in college. Then met my ex-husband. I actually had a date this week. The guy was alright - extremely nice but too young and not exactly my type. I was just looking for someone to hang out with and/or get laid.

I'm at the infant stage compared to the normals.


----------



## AustinAnxiety (Jun 21, 2012)

One, and that one lasted for like a year... I would still consider my dating experience "noobish".. Still waiting for the right one to come along...


----------



## AustinAnxiety (Jun 21, 2012)

SuperSky said:


> One if you count online. Not experienced at all, because it's all online.


: ) You will find someone : ) Come to new York and we can chill : D


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

0


----------



## Varax (Jun 22, 2012)

Zero and wondering if I ever will.



Sabreena said:


> Zero.
> Glad to see I'm not the only one.


Yes, I feel like the only one at times. Sometimes it's nice to know I'm not alone in my loneliness.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

0


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Zero


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Two LTRs, one short/medium-term thing, two random whatevers. Not a ton of experience, but enough that you'd think I'd have some sense of what I want from people (I don't, by the way). 

Don't feel bad about not having much experience. We all sort of muddle through relationships as best we can.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

None.


----------



## Mauricio5 (Jun 19, 2012)

Zero.1 weird online one. Went on 1 awkward real life date.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Three. Not a lot of relationship experience but I am very experienced in being single and honestly it is a great experience that those in relationships are missing out on.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

in love twice. its wonderful and terrible and profound and mundane.

thanks aphrodite.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

SuperSky said:


> One if you count online. Not experienced at all, because it's all online.


Well, if you're counting online, I have dated once and been in a 3 month online relationship. With an older woman, no less!

I don't usually count it, because other than cybersex, it's not a romantic relationship.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

There were two relationships which lasted for the best part of a year. I haven't dated for a few years now though. I think I peaked at 16.


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

I've been on dates with two women. Never been in an actual relationship.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

1, I'm hoping to make that 2 soon.


----------



## clt851988 (Jun 9, 2011)

Two, and both of them weren't that long.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Two, and I feel like it was for all the wrong reasons. Neither of those relationships was meant to be at all looking back.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Once IRL, 3 times online. None worked!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Zero.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I've been in "serious" relationships with 4 people. They lasted approximately (in months) 8, 9, 3, and 7(and counting...).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow and only 18, some experience! Be good at learning what works and doesn't work though and ensuring you are with the right person.


----------



## GreyFox08 (Dec 22, 2007)

None.. I have no idea how to get into a relationship..


----------



## Skttrbrain (Jun 17, 2011)

Never had a serious boyfriend, but as far as dating.. a little experienced, I've been a few people's "option" :/ never turned out serious. The guys that have liked me I wasn't interested in ..


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Zero


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

0


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

0.


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

Only 2 serious relationships.... and they both dumped me.... :teeth


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

One amazing girl, nothing else before that.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Serious relationships? 3. I would say my experience level is about average.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Zero, 0, nada


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

More than 1/2 a dozen and also some brief physical encounters (not sex).

Experience level - below average maybe, considering what I might've had without these conditions, not that I'm interested. Even as a hermit there have been opportunities.


----------



## Reveriie (Jun 24, 2012)

First relationship lasted about 4 years. Second relationship a couple of months. Third relationship I am currently in now has been going on for 3 years . Inbetween all of that I've "talked"(no sex or anything) with a lot of other guys.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Zero.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

Dates: 0
Relationships: 0
Experience Level: Probably Zero

It'd be nice if that changed soon, but it probably won't.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

0, and at this point it looks like that will never change. I've just completely given up on people at this point.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

What are y'all doing to change this?


----------

